# What panel manufacturer do you all prefer?



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Square D, QO preferably.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I have also always liked Square D QO panels and breakers, Cutler Hammer being a close second.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Cutler-Hammer CH series for resi, and anything Square D bolt-on for other than resi. If other work exists, I try my hardest to match what's already there.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

Siemans


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Square D...cuttler hammer...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Service Call said:


> Square D, QO preferably.


Ditto.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Murray for everything unless they want to spend extra money for bolt on breakers.. residential and commercial..

Industrial panels and breakers are a different animal.. 

Our trade is based on numbers.. the lowest number most often gets the job.. I know.. but it is what it is..


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I like FPE. They've given me a lot of business.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> I like FPE. They've given me a lot of business.


How do you figure that? You never get nuisance tripping on FPE. Then again, you can save money on breakers by just running everything from 15A breakers. Hell, with FPE you can weld off a 15A breaker :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> How do you figure that? You never get nuisance tripping on FPE. Then again, you can save money on breakers by just running everything from 15A breakers. Hell, with FPE you can weld off a 15A breaker :laughing:



When I say a lot of business, I mean replacing them with a different panel. That's why I like FPE panels.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

We use CH BR series on most projects. I hate adding circuits to GE and SQ D
panels.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I install Siemans both plug in and bolt in, unless there is something else already there than I try to match the existing


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Didn't we just do this same thread about a week ago?!? :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## kylerdorsey (Jan 27, 2012)

Square D all the way.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Square D QO and Square D homeline for when a bid has to be won. Square D QOB and I Line for indusrial.:thumbsup:
I hate GEs and Murray seems a bit cheesy.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Siemens,Murry or CH............:thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I like cutler hammer and siemens.:thumbup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*use*

I like whatever chris1971 doesn't use


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I like whatever chris1971 doesn't use



Do you still install the pushmatics?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*for sale*

I have a box of 100 or so pushamatic breakers for sale if you need some ?


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

I like Siemens. with copper buss bars.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

siemens, best bang for the buck.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Siemens. QO & CH twins are obscene. With Siemens I can put in a 30/40 panel (which is far cuter than the straight 40) on a smaller house & twin a couple spaces if needed, and still not break the bank.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> siemens, best bang for the buck.


I don't know about that.. the HD 200amp 40/40 Murray value pack is around $160.00.. :thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Commander


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Challenger*

I love those 70's challenger panels. They have a real solid feel to them. I also love the pretty colors of Green, Blue, and Red.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I love those 70's challenger panels. They have a real solid feel to them. I also love the pretty colors of Green, Blue, and Red.



CH BR series used to have nice color coded breakers.


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

Ch, Ch


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess I'm just a square D guy and Seimens is ok.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im back on square d qo. I went away from them but i like them too much. Plus is very user friendly for homeoners."If its Red your circuit"s dead. " I like that the neutral bus is high up and grouped. Makes service upgrades a little easier when the conductors are a little short. And no I dont start with the front buss bar. I make sure i use up the back row first.. 
Cooper Electrical supplies has a really nice program if you sign up with them and i get the parts for less than the average joe.. They used to do it only for VIP customers that buy a lot of them.. But they offer it to little guys too now..


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

CH breakers with the visi-trip are about the same price as those wildly expensive SD-QO breakers.


----------



## jr360 (Dec 7, 2011)

I like siemans, because the screw are already lose!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

CH but GE is big around here. We don't try to compete in the super economy class so we never use Murry.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Murray gives me the most bing for the bang. My supplier is always giving sales on Siemans .Thats were i'm going.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Cutler-Hammer CH series for resi, and anything Square D bolt-on for other than resi. If other work exists, I try my hardest to match what's already there.


Yeah, bolt-in is nice. I don't think they make 100a push-in breakers, so if I get a 200a bolt main, I can always get a 100a bolt in breaker for a subpanel.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Resi: Cutler hammer. Commercial: SqD bolt-on, Siemans bolt-on. On average I am a huge CH fan since I do mostly resi. I also like that they make Certified breakers that fit and are UL listed for most BR type panels.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

If the customer does not request a certain brand I use Murray Siemens Millbank with copper bus. The older Siemens panels with the Grey plastic to hold the bus bar in sucked though. The cold weather makes the plastic brittle and it cracks very easy.


----------



## OKelectric (Mar 6, 2012)

Siemens Cu buss....


----------

